# The Solicitor, Preston



## FknSamuelBonney (Jul 22, 2008)

Visited yesterday with j3bu. We had bats flying within a foot of us, eels... Was good fun! My first photos of a drain so forgive for the lack of quality.






The eel.





Some sediment? Looks quite cool and unusual none-the-less.





My first light-painted image.





I can see a face in that.

jJ3bu, thank you very much for the lift and for putting up with my endless chatter; it was great finally meeting you (I'm sure he'll post his images up soon - they're much better ).

---
Sam, "Enjoy".


----------



## Jondoe_264 (Jul 22, 2008)

Cool. Approx where abouts is this in Preston? Not asking for any specifics, just seeing if it's the same spot as one I had my eye on.

This one is probably not one for anyone to be returning to so long as bats are hauled up in there.

JD


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Jul 22, 2008)

Jondoe_264 said:


> Cool. Approx where abouts is this in Preston? Not asking for any specifics, just seeing if it's the same spot as one I had my eye on.
> 
> This one is probably not one for anyone to be returning to so long as bats are hauled up in there.


Erm, without being too specific, Fulwood. I've explored this drain in the day-time and there's never been bats there; if that helps. I don't have access to PM'ing - I can email you a flashearth.com link with the infall and outfall if you like?

---
Sam, "Oops".


----------



## BigLoada (Jul 22, 2008)

Your photos are fine man. The sediment looks incredible. Does anyone know what this actually is? I used to think it was calcite but I don't think it is now. Its fun seeing fish and stuff like that.


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Jul 22, 2008)

Lithium said:


> Your photos are fine man. The sediment looks incredible. Does anyone know what this actually is? I used to think it was calcite but I don't think it is now. Its fun seeing fish and stuff like that.


Thank you very much. j3bu said it was "lime and calcium". There was so much to photograph, I'll spend some time getting some more photos when (if) I'm back at college.

---
Sam, "Sploosh".


----------



## Sabtr (Jul 22, 2008)

Great pics for a first drain explore. It took me ages to get the hang of light painting underground. The "calcite?" formations look mad! The tunnel must go through limestone strata?


----------



## LittleMike (Jul 22, 2008)

Class! Very nice for a first explore. I didn't even so much as see brick till I'd done like 10 drains lol

Lancashire is turning up all sorts of awesome new stuff all of a sudden. Looks like I'm gonna have to increase my travel budget. Looks like there's been 8 new drains/bits of drain found in one weekend lol


----------



## Neosea (Jul 22, 2008)

FknSamuelBonney said:


> Visited yesterday with j3bu. We had bats flying within a foot of us, eels... Was good fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think I am going to start draining with a fishing rod in future! Nice explore, thanks for the photo's


----------



## Random (Jul 22, 2008)

That's pretty interesting, not my cup of tea really but looks very atmospheric. Sorry to be thick, but why is your thread called "the solicitor"?


----------



## smileysal (Jul 22, 2008)

The first person to find a drain names it. I think he found this one, so named it The Solicitor. Would be funny if it was next to an accountants instead 

 Sal


----------



## FknSamuelBonney (Jul 23, 2008)

smileysal said:


> The first person to find a drain names it. I think he found this one, so named it The Solicitor. Would be funny if it was next to an accountants instead
> 
> Sal


Very funny, haha . Rather embarrassing actually...

---
Sam, "The penny goes in and the penny comes out?"


----------



## King Al (Jul 23, 2008)

Good stuff FSB, cool sedimentey stuff


----------

